# bißl



## Darth Nihilus

Hallo!

Ab und zu sehe ich "bißchen" wie "bißl" geschrieben. Da habe ich zwei Fragen:

a-) Wie ist die Aussprache?
b-) Ist "bißl" örtlich beschränkt? 

Vielen Dank!


----------



## manfy

Darth Nihilus said:


> a-) Wie ist die Aussprache?
> b-) Ist "bißl" örtlich beschränkt?


Ja, es wird zweifellos in der Umgangssprache des bayrischen Dialektraums verwendet. In Bayern eher "bissl", in Österreich "bissl" und "bisserl".
Auch im Schwabeländle (south-west of Germany) habe ich's gehört: "bissle".

PS: Sogar Duden hat einen Eintrag. Und sonderbarerweise ist es nicht mal als regional oder landschaftlich markiert!?!


----------



## perpend

Darth Nihilus said:


> a-) Wie ist die Aussprache?



Ich stimme manfy zu, auch was Schwäbisch betrifft.

Zur Aussprache ist "Bißl" oder "Bissl" etwas kürzer als "bissel" oder "bisserl". "Bissle" klingt dagegen etwas anders.


----------



## bearded

Obwohl es kein Standarddeutsch ist, glaube ich, dass auch hier die Regel gelten soll, wonach die Schreibweise 'Bißl' nicht mehr zulässig ist (sie war vor der Schreibreform üblich), während man heute nur 'Bissl' schreiben muss, weil das i in diesem Wort kurz ist.


----------



## Nebenbei

_bitzli_ (oder ähnlich) in den alemannischen Dialekten der Schweiz


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Obwohl es kein Standarddeutsch ist, glaube ich, dass auch hier die Regel gelten soll, wonach die Schreibweise 'Bißl' nicht mehr zulässig ist (sie war vor der Schreibreform üblich), während man heute nur 'Bissl' schreiben muss, weil das i in diesem Wort kurz ist.


Die Unterscheidung zwischen <ß> und <ss> ist in bayerischen Dialekten phonlogisch irrelevant, da zwischen /i/ und /i:/ nicht unterschieden wird und auch <ß> und <ss>, wie im Standarddeutschen auch, qualitativ nicht mehr zu unterscheiden sind.

Phonologisch relevant ist nur, dass das /s:/ lang ist, was wiederum im Standarddeutschen irrelevant ist.


----------



## bearded

Danke, berndf, sehr interessant. Im Bairischen kann man also nach wie vor ''Bißl'' schreiben.  Nachdem ich jedoch den von Manfy in #2 erwähnten Eintrag gelesen habe, habe ich den Verdacht, dass laut Duden ''ein Bissl/ein Bissel'' ins Standard-Deutsche aufzunehmen sei bzw. aufgenommen worden sei. In diesem Fall sollten die Regeln der Schreibreform gelten, nicht wahr?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Danke, berndf, sehr interessant. Im Bairischen kann man also nach wie vor ''Bißl'' schreiben. Nachdem ich jedoch den von Manfy in #2 erwähnten Eintrag gelesen habe, habe ich den Verdacht, dass laut Duden ''ein Bissl/ein Bissel'' ins Standard-Deutsche aufzunehmen sei bzw. aufgenommen worden sei. In diesem Fall sollten die Regeln der Schreibreform gelten, nicht wahr?


Ich persönlich würde _bissl/bisserl _vorziehen, schon allein um die Länge auszudrücken und weil <ß> für die Transkiption des Bayerischen generell überflüssig ist. Ich wollte nur erklären, warum die standarddeutsche Begründung für <ss> im Bayerischen nicht wirksam ist.



bearded man said:


> Nachdem ich jedoch den von Manfy in #2 erwähnten Eintrag gelesen habe, habe ich den Verdacht, dass laut Duden ''ein Bissl/ein Bissel'' ins Standard-Deutsche aufzunehmen sei bzw. aufgenommen worden sei. In diesem Fall sollten die Regeln der Schreibreform gelten, nicht wahr?


Bei einer Übertragung vom Dialekt ins Standarddeutsche, wäre natürlich die standarddeutsche Begründung dann wieder relevant. Dabei ist aber zu beachten, dass sich die Aussprache ändert: Dialekt=[bisː(ɐ~ə)ɫ], Standarddeutsch=[bɪs(ɐ~əʁ)l].


----------



## bearded

Alles klar, berndf, danke.


----------



## jakowo

berndf said:


> phonlogisch irrelevant, da zwischen /i/ und /i:/ nicht unterschieden wird



Bist Du sicher, dass es keine minimal pairs mit /i/ gegenüber /i:/ gibt? 
Phonetisch existieren ja im Bay. _ und [i:].

*Moderatornotiz: Diskussion über dieses Thema hierhin ausgelagert.*_


----------



## Darth Nihilus

Danke an alle!

Ja, ich erinnere mich an "bißerl" auch. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fand ich es in einem Roman von Ludwig Ganghofer vor, der in der Gegend von Tirol stattfindet. Auf jeden Fall, "bißerl" finde ich äußerst schwer auszusprechen.


----------



## berndf

Darth Nihilus said:


> Danke an alle!
> 
> Ja, ich erinnere mich an "bißerl" auch. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, fand ich es in einem Roman von Ludwig Ganghofer vor, der in der Gegend von Tirol stattfindet. Auf jeden Fall, "bißerl" finde ich äußerst schwer auszusprechen.


Du darfst nicht versuchen, "rl" als zwei unabhängige Laute auszusprechen. Ich würde es beschreiben als ein co-artikuliertes "l", dental und velarisiert zugleich. Es ist schwer genau zu erklären. Es erinnert ein wenig an die co-artikulierten emphatischen Konsonanten im Arabischen.


----------



## manfy

'Bisserl' ist ganz einfach! 
Sag einfach mal 'bissal'. Du musst das /l/ aussprechen wie bei 'lachen', NICHT wie bei 'Loch'. Sorry, dabei gibts unterschiedliche Aussprachen, je nach Herkunft. Sprich das /l/ aus wie bei 'Licht'! (dabei erkenne ich bei mir nur eine einzige, natürliche Zungenstellung!)
Wenn du das kannst, bist du sehr nah dran, es ist die übliche dialektale Aussprache. Für das hochdeutsche 'bisserl' musst du das /a/ gegen /ea/ austauschen, gleich wie in 'Perle' aber ohne e, also 'Perl'.


----------



## berndf

manfy said:


> Sprich das /l/ aus wie bei 'Licht'! (dabei erkenne ich bei mir nur eine einzige, natürliche Zungenstellung!)


Welches /l/ von "Licht"? Wie man es in Wien ausspricht oder z.B. in St. Pölten? Die sind deutlich unterschiedlich.


----------



## manfy

berndf said:


> Welches /l/ von "Licht"? Wie man es in Wien ausspricht oder z.B. in St. Pölten? Die sind deutlich unterschiedlich.


 Langsam aber sicher erkenne ich die Schwierigkeiten der schriftlichen Erklärung von mündlicher Wiedergabe!


----------



## Darth Nihilus

manfy, berndf, danke für die Erklärung!

Ich war bloss neugierig darauf, wie man es ausspricht, aber normalerweise verwende ich "bisschen". Mein Problem mit dem deutschen "rl" ist nämlich dass, manchmal spreche ich es letzendlich wie im Englischen "girl" aus. Naja mit etwas Übung werde ich es schaffen, keine Sorge!


----------



## berndf

Darth Nihilus said:


> manchmal spreche ich es letzendlich wie im Englischen "girl" aus.


Das ist auf jeden Fall falsch. Der Buchstabe "r" deutet das hinten gesprochene "r" an. Das Laut ist, wie gesagt, eine Co-Artikulation: Das helle und das dunkle "l" gleichzeitig. Beim hellen "l" ist die Zungenspitze an der oberen Alveole und beim dunklen an der unteren Alveole und der Zungenrücken liegt am Gaumen an. Bei "rl" ist die Zungenspitze oben, sogar weiter vorne als beim hellen "l", bei einigen Sprechern sieht man die Zungenspitze sogar zwischen den Zähnen, und der Zungenrücken liegt am Gaumen an.

Dieser Laut ist auch für Deutsche aus anderen Regionen schwer auszusprechen. Ich habe den auch lange üben müssen. Du bräuchtest wahrscheinlich einen "Native Speaker", der es mit Dir zusammen übt.


----------



## perpend

"bisserl" wird doch wie "Schmankerl ausgesprochen, oder?


----------



## berndf

Es ist derselbe Suffix.


----------



## perpend

Eben. Ist noch mehr dazu zu sagen? Ist auch wie "Kerl".


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Eben. Ist noch mehr dazu zu sagen? Ist auch wie "Kerl".


Nein, ist es nicht. Ich nehme an, Du hast _Schmankerl _in Münchener Gaststätten gehört. Die Kellner, die in München bairisch sprechen (können) sind eine sehr kleine Minderheit.


----------



## perpend

Wieso nicht?

"bisserl"

"Schmankerl"

"Kerl?

Beim "-erl" unterscheidest du, bernd?


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Wiese nicht.
> 
> "bisserl"
> "schmankerl"
> "kerl?
> 
> Beim "-erl" unterscheidest du, bernd?


_-erl_ ist ein *Versuch*, einen Dialektmorphem in standarddeutscher Schreibweise *anzunähern*. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass es so ausgesprochen wird wie die standarddeutsche Phonemfolge [ɛʁl], die *auch *mit derselben Buchstabenfolge _<erl>_ representiert werden, aber eben etwas vollkommen anderes ist.


----------



## perpend

So, what would be a normal example in standard German, bernd?


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> So, what would be a normal example in standard German, bernd?


There is no Standard German example. Germans from other regions cannot pronounce this properly. That's why you hear waiters in Munich (who are rarely Bavarians) pronounce _Schmankerl _like _Schmang-Kerl_.


----------



## perpend

berndf said:


> That's why you hear waiters in Munich (who are rarely Bavarians) pronounce _Schmankerl _like _Schmang-Kerl_.



Ich würde dagegen sprechen, aber, Wurst.

Nichtsdestotrotz... "bisserl" klingt wie "Schmankerl".


----------



## berndf

perpend said:


> Ich würde dagegen sprechen, aber, Wurst.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz... "bisserl" klingt wie "Schmankerl".


Believe me, if you want to learn Bavarian in Munich, you have to be very selective as to whom you listen to. The city is full of "Zugroaste" and even a significant part of the native population speaks Standard German.

When I was new to the _bairischen Sprachraum_, the family of my wife (from a small town in Lower Austria) burst out in laughter when I pronounced diminutive suffix like _-erl _in _Kerl _because it sounded to wrong and so utterly ridiculous to them. I had to learn it the hard way.

In Munich nobody cares.


----------

